# Cedartown, Ga, 9 mo. f. #9781111-0224 Sasha



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Sasha is about 9 months old. She is friendly and well mannered. She gets along well with other dogs. Will be good with older children, may overwhelm a small child. Shasha has received a DA2PPvL and Kennel Cough vaccines. The adoption fee will be $42 to help cover the cost. Upon adoption, adopters are required to fill out a rabies and sterilization contract and will receive a Spay/Neuter Rebate Voucher provided by the Polk County Humane Society. We now offer a free 30 day health insurance policy on your new adopted pet. 

This shelter is NOT a no-kill facility. If you are interested, please act quickly. 
*My Contact Info*


Polk County Animal Control
Cedartown, GA
Adoptions: 678-361-7304
Contact shelter vol. for possible help and more info.
[email protected]

Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: Sasha: Petfinder


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bump


----------

